# Booyah! UPS guy came today!



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is my haul! not too shabby! Although I sold 6 of them to a friend (5 Oliva O's and a La Aroma) to help soften the blow to my wallet. Regardless, all are mouthwateringly delicious looking!

Enjoy!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

great looking stash!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I need to try an Oliva O thanks for reminding me. Been a while since I had any V's, they were good though!

Enjoy!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now those looks sexy!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice lookin smokes.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice of the UPS man to bring you your stogies.. they are looking really tasty!


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

tell that UPS guy to stop by my house...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

booyah is right!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Not bad for a days work. Nice haul!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

That's quite a nice haul!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice haul!!
I love those MF LE Bijou PR


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Can't wait to tear into em! :yo::cowboyic9:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Great looking haul. Enjoy!


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Not too Shabby! Enjoy your smokes, great choices!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice selection! If you like the O maduros make sure you try the G maduros.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am very sorry that they all look bad. Perhaps I can dispose of them properly. LOL


Great haul.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice! Love the Vs. Where did you order from, btw?


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Nice selection! If you like the O maduros make sure you try the G maduros.


I have a stock of G maddys in my cooler. A delicious smoke for sure!

Yeah Cypress, Ill keep that in mind :loco:

Topsider, I got the V's from the monster at 26 with free shipping and the rest from CBid.


----------

